# Working in the middle east with a criminal record.



## Jay1985 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, I know this subject has been done to death but I understand that the rules have recently changed. I have a spent conviction from nearly 13 years ago but I would like to work in the Middle East.

To give you the back ground, when I was 15 I was in a stupid fist fight after school. Unfortunately during the course of the alteration, the other lad fell to the floor and fractured his skull. I stuck around and awaited the emergency services. The case went to court when I was 16 and I was sentenced to 30 months in a Young Offenders institution. The judge admitted that it was a harsh sentence but it was to discourage other. (The chap whom I injured made a (fairly) quick and full recovery. I still see him around and there is no bad blood as he acknowledges none of this was my intention.)

I was fortunate, I was released and joined the Army almost immediately, completed a tour of Afghanistan, then left the forces. I walked into an engineering job almost immediately and went to university and earned my degree. From Linkedin it would seem my skill set are be very much in demand in the middle east and I miss the nice weather.

I have never been in trouble before or since, and I'm obviously a reformed character but given the severity of incident I'm not sure that will matter. 

Does anyone have any experience of these things? Do the judge on a case by case basis or is it just blanket rules? or are there any countries which don't check?

Thank you for your time and responses.


----------



## h h (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know but you can try
good luck


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think certain countries will check and some may not but it will also depend on your employer. I'm pretty sure governmental bodies would do a security check. Also, potential employers may ask the question, verbally or in some sort of application form/questionnaire and then you would have to decide whether you take a chance to not declare it and risk being found out if they check or to declare it and risk losing the opportunity. Not an easy call I know, but then I guess it's a case of nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------

